# Does anybody on here keep a red Devil with a Jack Dempsey?



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a Red Devil soon as this is a fish I have never kept before.

How would a Red Devil cope with a Jack dempsey, are they more aggressive less aggressive.

One of my aquariums can definately house them both it is 100G in size, with a lone male in there. Let me know how well they mix..

Thanks


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Personally I would not mix those two as red devils get extremely aggressive and do best on their own.My one female red devil is with a big male flowerhorn,brought up together at a really young size[3"]that works,and my other female red devil is with a male synspilum,again together at a small size.These four fish have similar attitude but are male and female,which I think makes the difference .


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I've seen it done several times and every time the jacks get messed very bad. even with a lot of hiding places the jack has to come out to eat and this is not very good timeing as the red devils get larger they dominate at feeding time and the jack will take a lot of punishment.

just my thoughts.


----------



## kevin3020 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have done it once in the past temporarily.I used juveniles. It work for awhile until they grew up.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a Red Devil 15yrs ago and it killed everything in the tank including the plastic bubble man! it split two oscars in half and made the other grow legs. The Devil was fine until it was about 4" and then it went crazy and I quit messing with cichlids at that point.

Fast forward to Nov09 to Present

I have a JACK right now and it's no where near as aggressive as that Devil but he has run two Oscars to ground. So I guess it depends on the temperment of your individual fish?

I would go for it but keep a divider on-hand so you can sleep at night.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I thought I would ask as I expected to get responses like this. Red Devils have such an aggressive reputation that although my Jack is tough I doubt he would last long because he just wouldnt sustain constant aggression. He has been aggressive before but spends most of the time relaxing in his cave and generally being peaceful. I may give it a go just to see what happens and be on standby in case, I already have a divider and have used it before.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

That's a good plan. If your red devil is small enough it could work for a while 6 months maybe. But once the red devil is the same size as the jack it will relize it and make life tough on the jack.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *marinerm10*,

I would make sure you get a female RD if you want any chance of it working out.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for your responses everyone..

I am curious to know a little more about what males a Red Devil so aggressive and powerful?

Because I know they grow big but they dont always look like they are capable of dominating over other big fish? They appear a little deceiving in that they dont look like they have a powerful jaw like a JD? Is it just their determination for dominance? Mind over matter? Do they have teeth?

Thanks guys


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I had this for a while with a male JD (my thumbnail pic) and a female RD. It worked well for a few years until the RD just snapped one day. It was not lethal but it could have been worse had I not gotten ride of them.

So overall I'd say this is not advisable but is possible.


----------



## planetnicolas (Mar 16, 2010)

It really depends on your fish but both of those species are very Agressive. I have seen some jd that cower and hi and others are like mine who attack my gravel vac my hand and basically anything that goes in it's tank. I wouldent do that it would stress both of the fish out and they wouldent be as colorful


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I've got both species in a 125g right now with no problem, and I've done it before too. In my experience it only works if 4 conditions are met:
1) A large tank-- at least 6 feet in length.
2) Raised together as juveniles.
3) More than just a JD and Red Devil. I've never had luck with just 2 cichlids of any species. The strong one always beats up the weak one. More fish disperses aggression.
4) A mild-mannered Red Devil...definitely a female. And always the dominant fish from the start---if you start off with a smaller RD...it will see the other fish as rivals.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

My JD male can be quite aggressive too in the past if he has had a tank mate he certainly likes to own the tank....

At 7 inch after one year he is certainly strong. If I got say a male too as :Oldcatfish: said I should not do, would the Red Devil have the potential to kill or seriously injure the JD?

And likewise could a Female Red Devil stand her ground if the male JD decides he is not happy with her in there?


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes to both of your questions


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Homerl

I think I may give it a miss then...It will be my next cichlid to buy though when space is available


----------

